# getting medical marijuana



## bubblegum44 (Oct 6, 2011)

hey everyone,
i was wondering if anyone knows if you can get a medical marijuana card for saying it keeps u calm and when ur not high you have to much energy and cannot think but weed helps you.
or does anyone know where you can get a medical marijuana card easily from a doctor in canada?


----------



## KBM (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks puffinnugs, Ive been trying to get some lead way in getting medical marijuana for over five years, Ill check out the link


----------



## Bukztore (Nov 23, 2011)

as we discussing about medical marijuana card, so here something i want to share with you. Medical marijuana legalization has been established in 15 states and in DC to allow for patients that are suffering from certain illness, diseases or chronic symptoms to afford them a natural and alternative medicine to improve their quality of life. Currently, medical marijuana is legalized in these states: Alaska, Arizona, California, Colorado, DC, Hawaii, Maine, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont and Washington. Each state has its own laws regarding the growing, harvesting, sale/distribution and usage/possession of medical marijuana in their jurisdiction.

There are 10 states that have pending legislation that, if approved, would legally authorize patients for the usage of medical marijuana. These states include: Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, Idaho, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York and North Carolina. Two states have pending legislation that would "favor" but not legalize medical marijuana usage, including: Florida and Texas. There are five states where medical marijuana legalization has failed. These states include: Iowa, Kansas, Mississippi, Oklahoma and West Virginia.


----------



## charjakson (Feb 18, 2012)

hey bubblegum and KBM....I have found a few sites that have been super duper helpful to me: medical cannabis card, marijuana doctors Canada & Health Canada.  I've done the application process and I'm pretty happy with the results thus far


----------



## toronto7531 (Mar 5, 2012)

hello, I also looked into those sites mentioned above and asked a few questions.  I have been happy with my responsees.  Some other sites I have foudn to be helpful are marijuana card and cannabis license.  Eventhough you use the wording "if I said" when talking about your syptoms I am pretty sure you won't get your card unless you actaully need it...which is the way it should be.


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 5, 2012)

need to go out west


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

you shold take out those livelinks there, fella's/ladies.


----------

